# Orange Lake ROFR



## riverdees05 (May 2, 2016)

Does Orange Lake have Right Of First Refusal?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2016)

Yes but it is rarely used.


----------



## Tank (May 2, 2016)

word is they are using ROFR more now than they have the past.

I should now here in a week or so


----------



## riverdees05 (May 5, 2016)

Is Orange Lake taking deed backs?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 6, 2016)

Not that I know of.


----------



## TilleyGirl (May 12, 2016)

It most certainly does ROFR.  I have tried 3 times in the last year to buy a week there and was refused each time.

I talked to the deed office at one point and they said they exercise it unless the situation is a clear "giving it away".  If money is involved they feel it is theirs...


----------



## carl2591 (May 24, 2016)

what constituted "giving it away"?? did they say.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2016)

They don't broadcast it but if everything is paid up I understand they will deed back.
You might have to fight for this


----------



## mrlajoie (Sep 1, 2016)

I have to agree, Orange Lake definitely exercises their ROFR.  I was able to pickup a unit at $49 and another for $89, but a friend had trouble when it was over $200....   They finally got in.


----------



## TilleyGirl (Nov 25, 2016)

Just closed on a resale at Orange Lake.  After 4 ROFR's my successful attempt was through a fellow Tug member.  But, they said they would ROFR.  She wrote an appeal letter the same day.  She made a big fuss about them "controlling" what she did with her own property and they backed down within minutes of her sending the letter.  Very grateful she was willing to fight for me to have it!


----------



## Tank (Nov 25, 2016)

good for you, yes we should be able to sell them to who we want and for how much we want to sell it for.

Congrats and welcome to the HICV family !


----------



## Video Gal (Jan 16, 2017)

I know this is an older thread but topic still relevant! Who do I contact at HICV to inquire about deedbacks and ROFR at Orange Lake? I'm trying to sell timeshare for my dad (senior on benefits) who continually pays close to $1K maintenance fee annually + not used property in 20 years. He's been scammed by resale companies, so has finally agreed to let me help him sell. After reading several threads, my concern is we find a buyer and HICV will intervene and stop the sale. Would like to know upfront what I'm against. Appreciate your input.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 16, 2017)

Try CapitalManagement@orangelake.com and tell them his situation about being retired on limited income and can no longer use the timeshare.  Include all the information about the unit, week, village, owners and that it is current.


----------



## carl2591 (Jan 16, 2017)

I would tell them he has been paying close to a grand a year as well plus at his age just walking away is a thing as well.  not a big deal if you ask me just saying..


----------



## Video Gal (Jan 16, 2017)

riverdees05 said:


> Try CapitalManagement@orangelake.com and tell them his situation about being retired on limited income and can no longer use the timeshare.  Include all the information about the unit, week, village, owners and that it is current.


Thanks - will do. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Video Gal (Jan 16, 2017)

carl2591 said:


> I would tell them he has been paying close to a grand a year as well plus at his age just walking away is a thing as well.  not a big deal if you ask me just saying..


Will keep that in my back pocket if the 'ask' isn't received well on their end. Thanks!


----------



## carl2591 (Jan 16, 2017)

good luck!!


----------



## bankr63 (Jan 17, 2017)

Can I ask how HIVC structures their ROFR?  Seems to run counter to my understanding of how HGVC or Vistana do it.  In those cases, if a unit sells privately for a low figure, the resort has the right buy the unit for the same price shutting out the buyer.  This tends to keep the interval values high as those who want in must bid higher to overcome the ROFR.  The seller always gets to complete the sale, but just to the resort rather than the private buyer.  And effectively this is like allowing deedbacks as well; so long as the seller can find a willing buyer, even at a dollar, the sale will close.  

The posts above make it sound like Holiday Inn is completely blocking legitimate sales if the price is too high ($200 or more)?  They do not have to purchase the unit themselves?  I think I would have a few problems with that; must have been a pretty bright lawyer who managed to get that clause into the Timeshare documents!  How can they block you from selling what is rightfully yours without having to assume the sale themselves?


----------



## Video Gal (Jan 21, 2017)

Can't speak to your comment about HIVC - but following up on my initial inquiry. Received an email from Capital Management saying they would send a warranty deed to me. No other details. I did a quick Google search to learn about what it is. Wondering if anyone's had any experience with one with HIVC/Orange Lake + could advise what I should be aware of? Thanks


----------

